# StaffPad for non classical guitar ?



## lysander (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi all,
Does anyone have experience of using StaffPad for non classical guitar ?
I’m particularly interested in support for bends, vibrato, hammer ons / pull offs ( I guess slurs can work for those), slides, dead notes and palm mute.
In other words is it possible to transcribe a performance reasonably accurately. 
I’m not interested in tabs to be clear, only notation.


----------



## visualride (Aug 26, 2020)

Exactly. Good luck finding any other single mention of electric guitar on StaffPad anywhere. For that matter, any mention of popular music notation for StaffPad anywhere on the internet. And only a handful of straight piano music notated. I'm definitely developing an ear and taste for orchestral music now that I have StaffPad, but I bought it for ANY kind of music that pops into my head.


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 26, 2020)

Just about to open StaffPad when I saw your post. With the guitar vol 1 Pack you get Clean Electric Guitar, Nylon Guitar, mandolin, Ukulele, and Charango. The guitar pack is cheaper than the orchestral pack. I've used it only a little. I can get some hard attacks with accents and marcato marks above the notes. There is also the strum icon in StaffPad, but I don't know how to make the strum faster.


----------



## visualride (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks Jonathan, and thanks for the notation info! I do love StaffPad, but get a bit frustrated with some info dark areas with its use in other music styles. Now, if I could only find a Time pack as an add on. I need more time for StaffPad!


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 26, 2020)

yeah, it's good but not for everyone. I just force myself to use it and copy and paste etc


----------



## visualride (Aug 26, 2020)

I just got it today. The Clean E. Guitar sounds pretty good, but a bit limiting. I’m not a guitar player, but have been craving to include guitar parts that I hear in my head. So far so good. It would help to see and hear some YouTube examples. Have you come across any?


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 26, 2020)

visualride said:


> I just got it today. The Clean E. Guitar sounds pretty good, but a bit limiting. I’m not a guitar player, but have been craving to include guitar parts that I hear in my head. So far so good. It would help to see and hear some YouTube examples. Have you come across any?


not yet. It appears StaffPad LTD is a small team. I've seen more demos from FB users and youtube than from the company. BUT I prefer they work on bug improvements than demos I'm very very happy with the software. StaffPad has really saved me from GAS


----------

